

Elegantly accessible state in Angular services using promises - lunarcave
http://blog.nadeeshacabral.com/elegantly-accessible-state-in-angular-services-using-promises/

======
weddpros
shouldn't `$q.defer().resolve(_userData);` read `deferred.resolve(_userData);`
? I think your code doesn't work as it creates two promises, resolves one and
returns the other...

